# Cube Tower Challenge



## rileymc (Nov 10, 2017)

This is just a fun challenge I made up. You can choose any cubes to do this with. You stack those cubes in a tower, scrambled. you can choose any cube to start with, but you must keep the cubes in the same order. If you knock down the tower, it's a DNF. Make sure that when you post your results you include the following information: Which cubes you stacked in what order, and your time. I will answer any questions you may have about this challenge, or you can adapt the rules if you feel like it. If you make any rule variations, please post them below.


----------



## rileymc (Nov 10, 2017)

3:27.41
4x4, 3x3, 3x3 OH, Pyraminx.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 11, 2017)

So you take a cube out of the tower, solve it, and then put it back?


----------



## applezfall (Nov 11, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> So you take a cube out of the tower, solve it, and then put it back?


I think you make a new tower with the solved cubes


----------



## rileymc (Nov 11, 2017)

You take one cube out of the tower, solve it, then put it in the same spot without knocking down the tower. You can change up the rules if you want.


----------

